# $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree



## IdahoDoug (Aug 22, 2007)

First a little clarification on this light. In previous threads several have mistaken the ROV Sportsman Extreme 3 watt AA for this light. To clarify, this is NOT the 3 watt Cree AA that's recently come on the market and is available nationally. It's a larger C body and the packaging says "4 watt" where the other one says "3 watt". This one is also a ROV Sportsman Extreme which lead to the confusion.

I got a pair of these today after impatiently waiting for WalMart to get them in national distribution which still hasn't happened. My brother sent them from Michigan where Meijers stores have them.

Took them outside now that it's dark and compared them to my Wolf Eyes 170 lumen Cree Explorer. In short, the ROV blows it away. Yes, the purists would note the ROVs construction is leagues below it. Yes, the purists would note the WE beam pattern is exquisite - an absolute model of ergonomic illumination - where the ROVs has a few artifacts. But stand outside 200 feet from your white home in the black Idaho night and the ROV leaves no doubt that it is 'brighter' in every sense of the word to a layman. It throws farther - markedly so. I am really blown away and frankly I feel a little awkward because I wanted to be reassured that the WE was superior and worth the money difference but I didn't get that result.

Now, which would I grab in an emergency? Which is less than half the size and weight? Which lets me choose a lower level of light to work on something without searing my retinas? Which fits on my weapons and would work with a handgun hold? And which is still going to be operating 15 years from now even if I drop it in the lake a few times and use it for a hammer? The Wolf Eyes.

But if you're looking to be blown away for $25, this thing's amazing. I don't know when these are going to be in national distribution but I cannot recommend the light any higher for something that you can knock around with or let your kids play with and not wince. Get one. Rip it out of the package, toss in 3 C cells and prepare to be amazed, because unless you recently spent a lot of money on a light this will be the brightest flashlight you own. It's a whole new ball game in flashlight-land.....

DougM


----------



## fstedie (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

do you have a pic of the light and/or packaging?


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Do hope that Walmart distribute them nationally. I have been eyeing this one for quite sometime now. Is there something we could do, like write or call somebody at Walmart or at Ray-O-Vac so that this torch would be seen on all Walmart flashlight counters?


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Is this it? - http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/se4w3c.shtml

Also, have you checked the current it is drawing?

If it dissipates the heat decently and if it's possible to mod with a multi-level circuit, I'll be even more interested.


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



mmmflashlights said:


> Is this it? - http://www.rayovac.com/flashlight/se4w3c.shtml


Yeah,that's the one and all I could find at Wally's in the Cook county(IL) area Walmarts at the the 45 lumens 2aa ones.


----------



## KingGlamis (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Great, just great. Now you guys are trying to entice me to buy a C-cell light, when I was hoping to keep my collection of lights C-free. What next, a light that takes 9 volts?


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Yes, the link points to the one I have - the 4 watt C version. You should also know that there's a review of this light and hopefully someone with better skills can provide that link because someone did a great job of doing pictures of a disassembly and a beam shot.

As to availability, I've been like a true flashaholic researching and trying to find this light before resigning myself to the brother link and FedEx charges to get my hands on them. Somewhere in the research, someone recently reported they bought theirs online straight from Ray O Vac though I myself never saw that link or ability on their website. Again, someone with actual skill might find that and post it here so others can get one instead of waiting while Billie Bobs across the nation keep randomly buying out the stocks and keep them out of the hands of enthusiasts like you folks. 

I have already done some fun things with mine tonight. It will make a tired glow in the dark star above your child's bed glow ferociously. My 6yo son usually gets 2 questions about anything in life before he falls asleep and tonight was 'how do the smoke detectors work?'. Grabbed the ROV from my room, came back in and in the dark room explained they have a little light beam in them that detects smoke particles. Works like this - turned on the light in his dark room and we both could see dust particles in the beam all across the room. Patted his bed to show what smoke might look like and was rewarded with more sparkly dust particles in the beam to demonstrate.

Anyhow, great light for 3 times the price frankly. I'll be tossing the cheesy rubber grip cover which pulls off in 4 seconds if you stop to snicker, then wrapping it in some friction tape in an as yet unchosen cool color. The lanyard's going on my Kai Cree whose cruddy lanyard broke in about an hour.

I predict this light signals a sea change in flashlights, showing the enthusiast light makers and consumers alike the crap volume flashlight makers like ROV will now be able to provide the same lumen outputs and easily remain less than an LED generation behind. Hopefully, this will cause the quality enthusiast light makers to start concentrating on other things that really matter to us like better user interfaces for multilevels, focusing heads (whups, the ROV already has this...) light output color choices, insane durability, and other things to brag about besides mere lumen output. I didn't mean for this to sound preachy. I guess I want quality flashlight makers to see this light for what it represents in the LED segment because I want high end lights to keep getting better at the same pace as insanely bright volume lights like the ROV enter the marketplace at the bottom. I can't help but lay these lights side by side and shake my head in amazement. Hope the quality light makers are up late tonight doing this as well, and that they are drawing on napkins and putting their feet up for late night product development sessions....

DougM


----------



## Thujone (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Sure it is bright on fresh c cells... But it is likely not regulated like your WE, so run them for a few hours and watch as the ROV slowly creeps dimmer..


----------



## fluke (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

There is another thread on here somewhere, where it runs 10 hours plus without to much lose of output.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I've been running mine on 3AA Hybrids since I got it about a month ago. Just shove some rubber tubeing down the barrel. This indeed is the first Cree to hit the mass-market and it's extremely bright! Seems to be very well made and durable. I'm sure someone will find an OP reflector to fit this one and make it even better!


----------



## big beam (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

C cells are a good thing.If you've ever been through a BAD storm c cells will still be in the stores when all the AA's and D's are long gone!
DON


----------



## parnass (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I saw these 3C lights at the local Meijer store in Illinois, but I haven't bought one.


----------



## Thujone (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



fluke said:


> There is another thread on here somewhere, where it runs 10 hours plus without to much lose of output.



Hmm, package said 100 hours... That must be twilight mode..  

And as to the 'without to much lose of output'... I will believe that there is not _too_ much _loss _of output when i see a graph. It is hard to perceive a halving or worse over the course of 10 hours..


----------



## MorePower (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



fluke said:


> There is another thread on here somewhere, where it runs 10 hours plus without to much lose of output.



Barring the initial steep drop in output, due to this light's unregulated (there is a resistor) nature, the 50% point is reached at around 5.5 hours, and the 25% point is reached at around 17 hours.

Test was run using a Quickbeam-esque milk carton setup, which, at the very least, is considerably more accurate than an uncalibrated eyeball.

See my post in this thread for further info from my teardown of one of these lights.


----------



## SaVaGe (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



ispayboy said:


> Yeah,that's the one and all I could find at Wally's in the Cook county(IL) area Walmarts at the the 45 lumens 2aa ones.


 
i live in illinois....which walmart??... i found 3 of them in Meijers!! i didn get one though.... i guess i should have....hmmmmmm


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Ring-Ring Ring-Ring Ring-Ring
"Mr. Maglite, this is your wake-up call. Mr Rayovac and Mr Brinkman are waiting for you."


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



SaVaGe said:


> i live in illinois....which walmart??... i found 3 of them in Meijers!! i didn get one though.... i guess i should have....hmmmmmm


Walmart at Forest Park and if you go to K mart that's next to it you'll also find the 2AA Sports Extreme 45 lumens torch in a diffrent package.

Target at the Chicago Brickyard(W. Diversey Ave) also carries the 2AA ones.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I've been happy with my SX 3W 2xAA until I saw this thread. I'm going to have to get one of these...


----------



## LED4evr (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170713

This is a great light for the price. Quality isn't that great, my lanyard already fell off. But it's bright and lasts a long time. I didnt notice much of a drop in output after 10 hours as my pictures show.


----------



## jbosman1013 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I seen one yesterday a mijers and today my GF said she is going to buy it for me


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

MorePower,

Thanks for the data points - always nice to get objective data versus subjective comparisons. So, the light drops off as the batteries use their energy, and a more expensive light would have quality regulation and perhaps drop off less. 

For $25 though, I look at it a different way since you tested it vs a U-bin SSC in a 2D mag driven by a 500mA Micropuck. The Ray O Vac was brighter initially. It was still brighter at one hour. Two hours. Three hours. Four hours. Finally, at around 5 hours of continuous operation it dimmed down to the light output of a fresh 2D mag with mods.

I think it's a laudable accomplishment to perform so well, and I know you're not likely to disagree but I wanted to put it in perspective. This thing's bright. Very bright.

DougM


----------



## f22shift (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

i wonder if you can put in an aspherical lens


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

By the way. This light may actually have crossed the line for a single output level light in that it's too bright to use for many tasks we keep flashlights for. Want to read a paperback in the tent? No way. Go find the cat after dark? You're going to freak it out from 100 feet. Go for a walk with it around your neighborhood? Every time you accidentally point it at a house down the way you'll be able to see whose picture hangs in their hallway and that's got to be irritating to them. Change a flat? You'll probably ask your wife to stand down the road a couple car lengths so you're not night blinded. 

It WOULD be a great light for searching outdoors, walking in dark woods, looking at or for storm damage, carrying on a boat for navigating a dark harbor, or other applications where the objects needing illumination are 10 feet or more away. Within 10 feet in the dark, the thing's actually too bright and all those lumens, which cause massive reflections, glare and when you shut it down you can't see the hand in front of your face for a bit. 

There, I said it - a flashlight that's too bright. It's been bugging me ever since I showed it to my neighbors who were curious (from 150 feet away) about it when I was lighting up my garage doors. They were having a glass of wine on their porch and I walked over and showed it to them. Much amazement, but also hands held up to shield eyes and squinting.

Something this bright begs for the ability to step it down for other uses.

DougM


----------



## Lobo (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> By the way. This light may actually have crossed the line for a single output level light in that it's too bright to use for many tasks we keep flashlights for. Want to read a paperback in the tent? No way. Go find the cat after dark? You're going to freak it out from 100 feet. Go for a walk with it around your neighborhood? Every time you accidentally point it at a house down the way you'll be able to see whose picture hangs in their hallway and that's got to be irritating to them. Change a flat? You'll probably ask your wife to stand down the road a couple car lengths so you're not night blinded.
> 
> It WOULD be a great light for searching outdoors, walking in dark woods, looking at or for storm damage, carrying on a boat for navigating a dark harbor, or other applications where the objects needing illumination are 10 feet or more away. Within 10 feet in the dark, the thing's actually too bright and all those lumens, which cause massive reflections, glare and when you shut it down you can't see the hand in front of your face for a bit.
> 
> ...


 
LOL
A light that is too bright? Say it aint so.  But it is actually kind of funny. Especially since this is geared to the regular public as a general purpose light, not search or tactical light. Bet the good people at Rayovac didnt think that far. But as you said, this light could be perfect for navigating a small boat in the dark and such. Still, this light could use a lower mode.

Anyone have any idea when this will be widely atainable? I'm really tempted to get one, unfortunately I live in Sweden, but my brother is going across the pond in a month or so.

And is this a rebranded Nuwai? Would maybe explain why it uses a later generation LED. The rest of rayovacs light looks like rebranded Nuwais (or whatever the company that suplies Nuwais light is).


----------



## f22shift (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

would a dummy cell and 2 c's work for a lower output?


----------



## jbosman1013 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

well, after 2 hours with my new light i am very pleased with it. it is very bright with lots of spill and tons of throw, plus very long runtimes. how could you not love this light. I can see a Q5 in this lights future


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Now, now, now guys behave....There's no such thing as too many or too bright for a flashaholic. Its' only the matter of having it to own...and it being elusive to find(makes the quest more worthwhile). I mean for a brand of light that's supposed to be publicly available at any time of choosing you want to buy it, this one is getting hard to find....and that...makes me more WANTING to have it........

Hi, my name is ispayboy and I think I'm becoming a flashaholic.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Okay, okay, not TOO bright. Let me rephrase. Um, how's "so insanely bright that when you cup it in your palm you can do a great physiology lesson for the kids as your bones and blood vessels are clearly visible"? Heh.

The things rock. Did I mention I have two of them? Snicker...

DougM


----------



## leprechaun414 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> Okay, okay, not TOO bright. Let me rephrase. Um, how's "so insanely bright that when you cup it in your palm you can do a great physiology lesson for the kids as your bones and blood vessels are clearly visible"? Heh.
> 
> The things rock. Did I mention I have two of them? Snicker...
> 
> DougM


 
Thats just GREAT!!!! Look what you've done. Now I have to go get one.
Thanks alot:nana:


----------



## mdocod (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

this reminds me of back in the day when the luxIII was all the rave and the LED beam was the $25 bang-for-buck LED monster... Now we have something becoming LOCALLY available for the same price that blows it out of the water...

life is good.... I'll be buying several of these.. if it runs anything like the LEDbeam did on NIMH I'll be plenty satisfied without regulation (LEDbeam gave about 5+ hours of pretty darned bright output on NIMH, followed by sudden dimming)


----------



## thelightdude (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



parnass said:


> I saw these 3C lights at the local Meijer store in Illinois, but I haven't bought one.



I got one today at Meijer. I tested it with 3 aa eneloops with C adapters.
It draws about 800mah. Even at this lower voltage (1.2volts x 3) it blows away my Dorcy 3d 1 watt, Mag 3 watt 3D led, propoly 4AA lux , and my Fenix L2D CE. 
The build quality is rather poor. The threads on my tailcap are very roughly machined. It does however say on the package lifetime warranty.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Which reminds me. I asked this question in the 'batteries, etc' section and never got an answer. Perhaps there is none - dunno. 

Anyhow, what are the 'best' C batteries to use in this thing for maximum output? Im guessing there's also a rec for longest run time?

I looked around a bit and there didn't seem to be anything but normal C's around.

DougM


----------



## Burgess (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Saw these in Meijer today.

Had 4 of 'em on the shelf.


However, i already HAVE a flashlight !

:wave: ___ 


_


----------



## mdocod (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

alkalines actually deliver some of the longest runtimes in unregulated lights like this because they dim way down and give a long long trail of diminishing output.

rechargeable NIMH Cs are available online in 5000-6000mAH capacities and will run the light with much more steady output, for (i'm guessing) somewhere around 6-9 hours for this one, then it will suddenly dim WAY down, the cells should be recharged at this point (before those point actually) as over-discharging is bad for NIMH


----------



## MorePower (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> For $25 though, I look at it a different way since you tested it vs a U-bin SSC in a 2D mag driven by a 500mA Micropuck. The Ray O Vac was brighter initially. It was still brighter at one hour. Two hours. Three hours. Four hours. Finally, at around 5 hours of continuous operation it dimmed down to the light output of a fresh 2D mag with mods.
> 
> I think it's a laudable accomplishment to perform so well, and I know you're not likely to disagree but I wanted to put it in perspective. This thing's bright. Very bright.
> 
> DougM



Well, that's not entirely accurate. When I said initially brighter, I meant "brighter for maybe the first 30 minutes or so." I don't have the graphs at work, but that's what I remember. I'll sign up for a free pic hosting site and post the graph tonight if I get a chance.

I will agree that it's a very bright light. Especially for $25. With the potentially to easily mod with a Q5, it's a no-brainer as far as I'm concerned. I just don't want anyone to get one and then be disappointed.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Thanks for the clarification, MorePower.

DougM


----------



## max52 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I have tried the Illinois Meijers stores looking for this light. They all tell me they do not carry it. PLEASE let me know where you guys are finding the light at Meijers in Illinois. I have tried Springfield, Champaign, and Bloomington\Normal. Thanks


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Wow.... another thread about the light.... and I still can't find one! :sigh:

Going to a couple of Super Wal-Marts tomorrow. Here's hoping for a miracle!


----------



## thelightdude (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



max52 said:


> I have tried the Illinois Meijers stores looking for this light. They all tell me they do not carry it. PLEASE let me know where you guys are finding the light at Meijers in Illinois. I have tried Springfield, Champaign, and Bloomington\Normal. Thanks



They have had them for several weeks in their Rolling Meadows , IL store.
It is probably only a matter of time before they have them in all the IL stores.
The store/UPC code for the light is 1280050651.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

LightDude - good call posting the UPC code. That way, people can simply call stores and the employee can enter this code to see if they have any on the shelf. No driving all over the place.

DougM


----------



## DaveG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I checked a Wal-mart today,no luck,have people found them at any Wal-mart? I was wondering if Wal-mart is going to carry tham at all?


----------



## LED4evr (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



> By the way. This light may actually have crossed the line for a single output level light in that it's too bright to use for many tasks we keep flashlights for.


 
You can adjust the beam to a flood instead of a spot for close up tasks. And there's no such thing as too bright.:twothumbs


----------



## jeep44 (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I agree-no such thing as a too-bright flashlight, at least for me. I've got one of these lights, and I expect to get more for our other vehicles. IMO, this is the perfect light for your car-plenty of lumens and throw if you need to assist at an accident or breakdown,and good heft if you have to resort to defending yourself with it (I don't put much stock in nickle-sized strike bezels and strobes-gimme a heavy-metal case filled with hefty batteries,if it comes to that)


----------



## s.c. (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



max52 said:


> I have tried the Illinois Meijers stores looking for this light. They all tell me they do not carry it. PLEASE let me know where you guys are finding the light at Meijers in Illinois. I have tried Springfield, Champaign, and Bloomington\Normal. Thanks


 
did you actually drive to all three locations? that's a lot of time devoted to finding a $25 flashlight!

I just got one myself (naperville meijer; it seems there's a lot of IL ppl here) and I am impressed. well worth the money. i am also impressed with ROV's 1AA headlamp that's also getting a decent amount of praise.


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

This depends upon what in the heck you plan on doing with the light.
150 lumen's for $25 IS A FINE DEAL BASED ON lumen's per dollar all by itself.
This light is actually average priced in it's class most lights which are in this class of spotlights.
There are many 1000000 candle power lights which sell for $20.

Now the fact that it has a Cree emitter simply brings another LED into the class. We will be seeing a lot more of this as manufactures realize they can make LED based flashlights cheaper than those with hot wires.

For a long time we modded Mag lights with leds because the reflector did amazing things with the available photons. It took a long time but Mag has finally figured out how to make money on flashlights and replacement (upgrade) emitters instead of krypton gas filled light bulbs (which they still sell)
So IMHO while I see this as a step in the right direction for spotlights of this nature it really is just the beginning. production of hotwire based spotlights will cease in a few years. Even car headlight systems will ALL either change to HID technology or LED emitter technology. Anything auto manufactures can do to make cars more efficient will be done including electrifying every possible system which in the past was powered engine directly, power steering, water pump air conditioning and so forth. Lighting systems are included...more watts (light) less amps = more efficient.

Same thing is true across the board with spotlights and all flashlights in general.
I will go out on a limb and say that within a year a flashlight with the same power level or more and the same power source...the price will be cut by at least 1/3rd.
At some point flashlight prices will stabilize. There has never been so many models, brands, styles, or kinds of flashlights available to us. there seems to be a new light or two every day. There will be some weeding out of brands and styles. The public may not notice the difference between a light of 150 lumen's and 200 lumen's. But they will notice a light that costs $15 vs $25. As has been demonstrated here recently Price is the Number 1 differentiating factor for most average new flashlight users.

Keep your eyes peeled there will be more and more product of this nature available to us. Hopfully other trchnologies will make their way into lights of this type...like regulation and level adjustment.
Heck infact this light sounds like the perfect candidate for intallation of a driver circuit. possibl making for better riuntime and adding levels and flash modes which are very useful in lights like this which end up in the trunks of cars and under the front seats of trucks. Better runtime consistant light output and emergency flash are all great features for spotlights.

If we do not see prices go down we will see greater feature sets.
Yaesumofo





LED4evr said:


> You can adjust the beam to a flood instead of a spot for close up tasks. And there's no such thing as too bright.:twothumbs


----------



## HexiumVII (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

OMG i told myself i would not buy another flashlight for at least a year. Now i want this one.


----------



## max52 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Thanks guys! Using the store/UPC code I found some in downstate Illinois. Meijer has one of the worst customer service departments I have encountered. They all denied they had the 3C until I gave them the UPC. I told them I have never expended more energy trying to make a purchase at a store before.
Appreciate the information.


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Wow, it looks like trying to find this flashlight turns out to be a quest. Do hope they won't have a price increase if they found out that some guys are turning nuts about their torch.

Wonder if the UPC thing could also work on Wallyworld, probably, I should start bugging someone there so that they'll stock some in their shops.


----------



## sysadmn (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



thelightdude said:


> They have had them for several weeks in their Rolling Meadows , IL store.
> It is probably only a matter of time before they have them in all the IL stores.
> The store/UPC code for the light is 1280050651.


 
In SW Ohio, they rearranged the flashlight section, but all they have at the moment are two empty hooks labeled for the product. Any day now...


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I have given up looking for these things! I have looked in every major store in the Raleigh area here, including Walmarts in 3 surrounding areas, and nothing!! Not even a hook for them. As a matter of fact, everytime I look in Walmart, they have less and less flashlights! Sometimes it is hard to tell with them as their stores are so filthy and cluttered! Anyhow, I have come to the conclusion that this light does not exist!!!. I can not even find them online! I was going to buy one from Meijers but they do not sell over the web!. :shakehead


----------



## mrmike (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

About Walmart carrying the flashlight...

I work for a well known European based beer company.

They sell some of their products in Walmart; and I know that one of Walmart's rules is if they're going to sell something you make, you have to be able to supply every single Walmart store, and the item has to go on the shelf in every store on the same day (or it's no deal, they won't sell your product). I'm told that rule is ironclad as far as Walmart is concerned.

My guess is Rayovac hasn't secured enough stock to supply every Walmart in the country yet and that's why it's so hard to find. :mecry:


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Well.... I checked 2 Super wal-Marts, a Target, a Lowes, and even a ****'s Sporting Goods store inside of one of the largest malls in America.

Guess what I found.... A 2-D cell Brinkmann that looks like a slightly longer 2-D cell black Maglite, at the first Wal-Mart I checked. Surprisingly, the head on that new light looks just like the one on the 3-C Rayovac model. I think Maglite's going to sue somebody, again!

Zero luck in finding the 3-C Rayovac model.... I'm starting to get a bit ticked off here. :scowl:

BTW, no the new Brinkmann model doesn't have the same output as the Rayovac. Left that one on the shelf.


----------



## bullinchinashop (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



max52 said:


> I have tried the Illinois Meijers stores looking for this light. They all tell me they do not carry it. PLEASE let me know where you guys are finding the light at Meijers in Illinois. I have tried Springfield, Champaign, and Bloomington\Normal. Thanks



I don't know about Illinois but if you don't mind travelling a bit the Meijer on Indianapolis Blvd in Highland has them.


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Wish someone who had a MRV, D-mini or Tiablo would get a hold of one of these for a comparison. The two that I have are silly bright but these are my first Crees. The optic does not give the smoothest beam but you can get it half way decent with the focus ability. My SSC P4 modded propoly is about the same brightness with a much smoother beam and better tint.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



sysadmn said:


> Ring-Ring Ring-Ring Ring-Ring
> "Mr. Maglite, this is your wake-up call. Mr Rayovac and Mr Brinkman are waiting for you."



Haha No kidding. I have and love (form-wise compared to a D cell) the C cell mag. But yeah, it's time. It needs more punch.

I'm gonna hunt this Rayovac like mad til I get one and hope Maglite will come around eventually.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I went late nite shopping at Miejers tonight and as always made a pass through the flashlight section to see if anything NEW is in stock.....well there ae the new Rayovacs there were several 3-C's and a few Head-lites, and a 1 watt model....I looked and instantly recognized the Cree in the head!! I checked the 1watt model and could not tell what kind of emitter is used and same with the Head-lite...(Anyone know what emitter is used in the Head-lite and 1watt version?) Anyway, I decided to give the 3-C version a try and if I didn't like it I'd just return it! Well..I'm keepin it! 
This thing rocks! I really like the adjustable focus head(even thought there are some terrible artifacts) It is a very useful light and if it runs as long as I hear, well, even better. Now I have a light I can let my friends use instead of some of my more pricey lights.
I just did a comparison....HOLYSH*T WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED!!! So I hear a few people outside my house while going to do a second beamshot comparison and I look over at the appartment next door and a HOT Girl in a thong and bra is dancing around on her porch for like 10 minutes! WHAT THE HELL! If thats the same girl that I think lives there....she looks MUCH better with less clothing!!!
SO...anyway comparing this to my Litemania Cree drop-in in my 6P....The Rayovac EASILY smokes the drop-in!!

I think I'm gonna go sit on my porch now......some things still interest me more than flashlight!!!!

OH.....anyone know what emitters are in the head-lite and the 1watt model????


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Pretty sure the 1AA headlamp and 1watt 2AA Rayovacs are just running Luxeons. The headlamp is very nice for a cheapy!


----------



## Burgess (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

to *DaFABRICATA* --


If this new Ray-O-Vac has *that* effect on ALL women,

it's bound to be a hit ! 


excuse me . . . . gotta' go have my broker buy some ROV/Spectrum stock ! :devil:


ps: hope you have a telephoto lens. You *are *aware that CPF has a "random photos" section, eh ? 


_


----------



## 2ManyLights (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

DaFabricata - Post some beam shots on the girl... kill two birds with one stone.

Still no ROV near me (West of Atlanta, GA)


----------



## gnef (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

i just checked a walmart in norcross/lilburn (northeast of atlanta). after reading through this thread, i'll probably be looking periodically, as this seems like a good deal.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

It really annoys me with all the manufacturers out there that it took Rayovac (King of the .99 cent throwaway) to get the ball rolling on larger sized, mass production, *Hello!* kind of bright Cree lights.

Everybody else was/is so bogged down in palm-sized offerings

AA/AAA/CR123 are nice and all to have on you when a situation catches you needing some light, but if I'm aware of it ahead of time, I'm grabbing a C/D cell every time.
Tromping through the woods with a AA 1 cell? No thanks. I want throw, brightness and longevity.

Glad to see Rayovac showing some love for the fans of larger lights. Now just get these in more stores!


----------



## Deezul (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

anyone seen these in the northeast/boston area? We don't have that mijers chain around here.


----------



## MorePower (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> Thanks for the clarification, MorePower.
> 
> DougM



Here's the graph, along with a few other lights for comparison. Everything was run using alkaline cells.







Next time I won't let imageshack shrink things quite as much.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Excellent! Thanks for the graph, and the time it took to make it available for us. Great stuff. I found it interesting how the Mag recovered a bit after "resting". Since the other lights were tested in a continuous manner, any thoughts on how either the Mag graph would have looked without a rest, or how the other light graphs might have looked if they also had a rest?

Thanks in advance.

DougM


----------



## mdocod (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



> AA/AAA/CR123 are nice and all to have on you when a situation catches you needing some light, but if I'm aware of it ahead of time, I'm grabbing a C/D cell every time.
> Tromping through the woods with a AA 1 cell? No thanks. I want throw, brightness and longevity. - Lit Up



I agree with this so much, lol....

I do have many compact lights, but I have yet to FIND a full size (I like 2 D and 3C formats for utility stuff) that is worth a darn. Nothing being made at a reasonable price and available with a Cree/SSC.... Only GOOD option right now IMO is that Malkoff Mag drop-in. But that's nearly $100 when you include the price of the mag. The ray-o-vac is still a no-show in most places, and it's lack of regulation still leaves me wishing for more (but i'll still tolerate the unregulated aspect, and enjoy better diminishing runtime, lol)


----------



## IdahoDoug (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Also did the first mod on the light to rid it of the cheesy black grip. Replaced it with a product for tennis racquets by Prince called Duratred. It's slightly cushiony tape that's also slightly tacky. Literally the perfect product for this application. It cost me $4 at a Big 5 sporting goods store, contains enough to do 3 tennis racquets, and was available in some pretty cool colors. I chose yellow to contrast with the titanium finish and make the light easy to find in the dark.

DougM


----------



## sims2k (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just called Meijer here in NW Ohio and was told that they have the ROV 4 watts in stock. Going out today to buy several of these for my car, van, home and work. At 24.99 a piece it is the best bang for the buck IMO. It has been a while since I got excited about any LED flashlights. Anyway I am still keeping my SF L2 and Kroma for EDC.


----------



## MorePower (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the graph, and the time it took to make it available for us. Great stuff. I found it interesting how the Mag recovered a bit after "resting". Since the other lights were tested in a continuous manner, any thoughts on how either the Mag graph would have looked without a rest, or how the other light graphs might have looked if they also had a rest?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> DougM



Well, the Mag is using a 500mA Micropuck to drive the led. Based on the typical Micropuck output curves, I'd guess that had I let it run, it would have crossed the ROV 3C curve again somewhere around 13.5 or 14 hours.

Similar recovery could be expected from any of the other lights. Intermittent use of alkaline cells allows them to recover voltage and the ability to supply higher currents, both of which translate into brighter lights.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Deezul said:


> anyone seen these in the northeast/boston area? We don't have that mijers chain around here.


 
Nope! ..... Not found one in the Northeast region of America.


----------



## Deezul (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

quick.........someone needs to put some up on ebay!! I need one


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



thelightdude said:


> The store/UPC code for the light is 1280050651.




So, can I just call up and ask if they have that unit in stock?
Would this number work in other stores? A SEARS maybe?


----------



## martytoo (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Pistolero said:


> So, can I just call up and ask if they have that unit in stock?
> Would this number work in other stores? A SEARS maybe?


 
It would probably work fine at Sears as they don't have any and the UPC would come up blank.

Seriously, I'm not sure. Many stores use a Stock Keeping Unit (SKU) code to check for what is and isn't in stock. The SKU is usually different from the UPC. I am not sure about Sears.

I have a question concerning NiMH batteries. Why aren't there true C and D size cells. The mAHr numbers make it seem as if what is inside the cells isn't any bigger than a AA. Why is that?


----------



## f22shift (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

why dont you guys just order direct from rayovac..


----------



## Pistolero (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



martytoo said:


> Seriously, I'm not sure. Many stores use a Stock Keeping Unit (SKU) code to check for what is and isn't in stock. The SKU is usually different from the UPC. I am not sure about Sears.



Well, I called wal-mart and the lady on the phone said that the number I gave (1280050651) didn't match any records. She asked if there were 1's or 0's on the ends and I told her I didn't know.

Any suggestions?
It's driving me nuts that this light is 'out', but not available down here.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



f22shift said:


> why dont you guys just order direct from rayovac..



If they had an online store, some of us would...


----------



## fluke (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



f22shift said:


> why dont you guys just order direct from rayovac..



I'm in the UK and tried that and was told go jump basically, they don't ship to the UK and have no dealers over here :shakehead :shakehead


----------



## bouncer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



KingGlamis said:


> Great, just great. Now you guys are trying to entice me to buy a C-cell light, when I was hoping to keep my collection of lights C-free. What next, a light that takes 9 volts?




Acutally the pal light is a handy little emergency light and nine volts batteries are everywhere if you were stranded in a disaster zone raid the smoke detectors for spares lost mine should get a new one OOPS now you gotta get a nine volt light LOL


----------



## f22shift (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Codeman said:


> If they had an online store, some of us would...


someone posted here or in the general forum on how he ordered from rayovac directly. it was 27 plus shipping or 27 shipped. at first the poster got a hard time because it look like he was promoting a business but he wasn't.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



martytoo said:


> I have a question concerning NiMH batteries. Why aren't there true C and D size cells.....



Just head to K-Mart. I've found C and D sized cells there.


----------



## Lit Up (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Pistolero said:


> Well, I called wal-mart and the lady on the phone said that the number I gave (1280050651) didn't match any records. She asked if there were 1's or 0's on the ends and I told her I didn't know.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> It's driving me nuts that this light is 'out', but not available down here.



It may not even do you any good then. 
Check this: I stopped by the local Wal-Mart after work. They actually had the Xtreme AA 1 watt (green and camouflage patterns) and the 3 watt AA version on the pegs.
I saw those and started getting excited!
But there was no 3C versions to be found, not even a peg for them.  
I'm guessing they're not even going to bother stocking it at all. Typical. :shakehead

Side note: I also noticed the mass exodus of Maglites from Wal-Mart somebody made mention of in another thread. There was 3 incans and two 3xAA LEDs in the whole place. And I know it's not due to sales as they've had plenty of stock prior for months. Can't help but wonder if Maglite is up to something...

Guess I'm going to have to keep an eye out online to get the Rayovac.


----------



## Deezul (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

if i could order direct I would but there does not seem to be a way to


----------



## Codeman (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



f22shift said:


> someone posted here or in the general forum on how he ordered from rayovac directly. it was 27 plus shipping or 27 shipped. at first the poster got a hard time because it look like he was promoting a business but he wasn't.



That wasn't through an online store, though.


----------



## Deezul (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I posted where to buy in a diff post


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



f22shift said:


> someone posted here or in the general forum on how he ordered from rayovac directly. it was 27 plus shipping or 27 shipped. .


 
I just ordered one directly from Rayovac. I just called them up and said they aren't available in my area. It was $32.95 shipped. 
The lady on the phone actually tried telling me that this exact light is for sale at Walmart,Target, and other major retailers, and that she saw it the other day while at Walmart. I told her that as far as I knew it was only on the shelves of Meijer and there isn't one within hundreds of miles of where I live.


----------



## pilou (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Wow, LED Mags and Inovas will look like ripoffs to the general public compared to this ROV.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Deezul said:


> I posted where to buy in a diff post



Thanks!


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Has anyone compared this light with the Harbor Freight 'U.S. General' 3W Luxeon light that they sell in the a 3C and 3D version? The lights look a little different comsetically, but overall appear to be a similar light. The Harbor Freight 3C and 3D lights are on sale right now for $18 and $20. I additionally have a 15% off coupon so it'd only be about $15 for the 3C light. I have a couple of extra Cree P4 LEDs so I may give one of the HF lights a try and put a Cree in it, but I'd be interested in if anyone has been able to compare them.


----------



## applevision (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Hi guys,

I know this may sound a little silly because these lights are so fundamentally different, but I've been very interested in the Pelican 7060 (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2132728&posted=1#post2132728) versus this light. My gut is that the Ray-O-Vac might outperform it.

Any chance anyone could compare these two? 

Many thanks to all.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



applevision said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know this may sound a little silly because these lights are so fundamentally different, but I've been very interested in the Pelican 7060 (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2132728&posted=1#post2132728) versus this light. My gut is that the Ray-O-Vac might outperform it.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can really compare the two. You could, but the two are just so far apart that it makes doing so moot.


----------



## applevision (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



JamisonM said:


> I don't think you can really compare the two. You could, but the two are just so far apart that it makes doing so moot.



I hear you, JamisonM, but they do both contain a Cree emitter and I'd just love to do a head-to-head with beamshots. What's really compelling about the Ray-O-Vac to me, however, is the fact that the runtime is so good compared to the Pelican. Wouldn't it be insane if the ROV was as good or better than the Pelican from a light production standpoint and runtime standpoint? I mean, granted, the Pelican is a high-performance light that is also rechargeable, but it is more than 6 times as expensive as well!

Guys, anyone have both of these? (If not I may pull trigger on the Pelican and do this myself, if anyone is interested).


----------



## jbosman1013 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I got one at a local meijers last weekend and was very impressed. I gave it a little test in a dark open field and compared it with my SF C2 with DX seoul drop-in. It is sad to say but the ROV lost, not by much but it just couldn't beat the seoul. It still puts out alot of light for a long time and that is very good :thumbsup:


----------



## swxb12 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

How solid is this thing with batteries loaded? I'd like to keep one in the map cubby of the car door. Never know when you need to beat things with it. Like tires, car jackers, stuff like that.


----------



## Grubbster (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I picked one of these up at Meijers yesterday. I do not have the same impression as most people here. What a piece of crap! Luckily I opened the light and tried it in the parking lot. When I put the batteries in and turned it on, I noticed the beam really looked bad. Upon removing the head I found that the lens on the Cree emitter was completely off and rattling around inside. Other things I did not like about this light is that the batteries are very loose inside and rattle around, the rubber sleeve on the barrel is extremely loose to the point of falling off, and it seems to use some type of optic rather than a reflector. I took it back immediately and got a refund. There are too many other good values out there to waste money on a light like this.


----------



## thelightdude (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I have to agree with Grubbster.
As I posted earlier, I found the light to be of poor material quality. I noticed that it weighs half as much as a similar Mag (thin walls) and that the tailcap had very poor threads. I am still impressed by the output of the light and actually gave it a workout last week during the violent Midwest storms.


----------



## Mr_Light (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

The following light looks to be in the same league as this light. I just ordered one of these 4C CREE lights from DX. I will report on it when it arrives.

SmartFire M-504C Cree Flashlight (4xC Cells) $28.55 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6411


----------



## Christexan (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Someone asked about C/D cell NiMH and why they are (effectively) only "repackaged AA capacity" cells. It's been discussed a few times here, bottom line consensus is that the retail, consumer-level, chargers on the market won't charge anything higher than that (some won't even charge up to 2500), and the demand for C/D cell rechargeables is so small that the demand for higher capacity chargers to use with larger mAh cells would be even smaller... bottom line, mass-market demand for larger cap cells, and the chargers to charge them, simply isn't there.
However you can find plenty of them online at battery specialist places, chargers and cells, that are much larger capacity (4-6k mAh for C, up to 12k for D cells, "mfger specs"). Of course you pay accordingly, 2 high-cap C or D cells are typically in the $15-25+ range, and a charger to fully charge them in one pass within a reasonable time frame is in the $50-125+ range usually. 
Obviously the average consumer isn't going to pay over $100 for a charger and 2 batteries, so they keep the C/D cells at the consumer charger "limit" of around 2500mAh so that the $20 chargers can charge them up in less than a week, and they don't pay as much for the cells (although seriously overinflated, they should cost a minimal amount more than the AAs considering it's mostly empty packaging at that point). 
Hope that helps.


----------



## mmmflashlights (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Mr_Light said:


> The following light looks to be in the same league as this light. I just ordered one of these 4C CREE lights from DX. I will report on it when it arrives.
> 
> SmartFire M-504C Cree Flashlight (4xC Cells) $28.55
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6411


 
The reflector on that light looks a lot like the Ultrafire C2 reflector in shape and size. I wonder how much different it performs. 

I just bought a Harbor Freight 3C 3W Luxeon, I'll swap the LED with a Cree, Seoul, or Edison soon. It's a pretty good light, decent reflector with good throw but artifacts, well machined and built, the reflector can be taken out easily with a spanner wrench or similar, heatsinked decently, etc. I think with a multimode circuit and one of the latest LEDs, it should be a good light. The 3D version looks even a little nicer, but it's a larger light than I wanted.


----------



## JamisonM (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



applevision said:


> I hear you, JamisonM, but they do both contain a Cree emitter and I'd just love to do a head-to-head with beamshots. What's really compelling about the Ray-O-Vac to me, however, is the fact that the runtime is so good compared to the Pelican. Wouldn't it be insane if the ROV was as good or better than the Pelican from a light production standpoint and runtime standpoint? I mean, granted, the Pelican is a high-performance light that is also rechargeable, but it is more than 6 times as expensive as well!
> 
> Guys, anyone have both of these? (If not I may pull trigger on the Pelican and do this myself, if anyone is interested).


Just from light production and runtime huh. I have not doubt that the ROV will run longer. It uses 3 C batteries that are most likely rated for around 8000mA each for a total of something like 24000mA. The 7060's Li-ion battery is only rated at 2200mA. That's a very big difference. As for brightness, pelican rates the 7060 at 130lm and rayovac rates their 3C 4 watt light at 150lm. Just looking at that their's not a huge difference and not something that will really be all that noticeable IMO. 

Which one is actually brighter I can't say. I can say, though, that the rayovac just has a resistor while the 7060 has a driver that regulates power to the LED. Pelican says that the 7060 will run for 90 minutes at 130lm. After that, my guess is that you'll most likely want to put it on its charger. In the meantime, the rayovac is still running and, though out put has dropped; my guess is that'll it still be plenty bright for anything other then distance spotting. 

So, which one is better; neither IMO. Both are made for totally different purposes. Just buy the one that will fit your needs best. Personally, the rayovac is appealing simply because of price and brightness. I don’t like the fact that it only has a resistor powering the LED, but like others have already thought about doing; I could replace the resistor with something else fitting my needs. I’d probably also want to do something about the hole under the star. That’s my two cents.


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Where is this light?? Why does it appear that only one retailer actually has them in stock? Did Rayovac not make many of them? I live in the Raleigh area (NC) and have looked in every store that according to ROV's web page sells their products. Not one of them have it?? I could call ROV and order one, but it seems kind of silly that an item you would think would be widely distributed and easy to find is like finding a needle in a haystack! :thinking:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I received mine today directly from Rayovac and I must admit I'm not quite as impressed as some of you guys are. The quality is decent and pretty much in line with that I was expecting, but the beam is horrible! The output is pretty intense and probabley around 120+ lumens, but the beam is the ugliest (and most bizarre) thing I have ever seen in a flashlight. It doesn't have a traditional spill like a normal flashlight. It has a bright spot and then a small size of bright flood around it. Then there is a large area around the flood that is very dim and pretty useless if you ask me. 
Don't get me wrong I don't think it is a bad light. I was just expecting quite a bit more. I guess I got my hopes up a little to high and they aren't always going to be met.
I'll be taking some beamshots tonight comparing it to a couple other throwers.


----------



## ispayboy (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I wonder what would happen if I use one of those aspherical lens with this torch(ROV)? Would it generate a much brighter light or would it be just a waste of time? Guys any input?


----------



## applevision (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



JamisonM said:


> Just from light production and runtime huh. I have not doubt that the ROV will run longer. It uses 3 C batteries that are most likely rated for around 8000mA each for a total of something like 24000mA. The 7060's Li-ion battery is only rated at 2200mA. That's a very big difference. As for brightness, pelican rates the 7060 at 130lm and rayovac rates their 3C 4 watt light at 150lm. Just looking at that their's not a huge difference and not something that will really be all that noticeable IMO.
> 
> Which one is actually brighter I can't say. I can say, though, that the rayovac just has a resistor while the 7060 has a driver that regulates power to the LED. Pelican says that the 7060 will run for 90 minutes at 130lm. After that, my guess is that you'll most likely want to put it on its charger. In the meantime, the rayovac is still running and, though out put has dropped; my guess is that'll it still be plenty bright for anything other then distance spotting.
> 
> So, which one is better; neither IMO. Both are made for totally different purposes. Just buy the one that will fit your needs best. Personally, the rayovac is appealing simply because of price and brightness. I don’t like the fact that it only has a resistor powering the LED, but like others have already thought about doing; I could replace the resistor with something else fitting my needs. I’d probably also want to do something about the hole under the star. That’s my two cents.



Thanks, JamisonM!

I appreciate the insight and wisdom. I think I'm becoming a flashaholic... because I think I am going to buy both!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I took a few beamshots tonight and compared it to several of my other lights and I must say my specific light has the worst tint of any LED (non 5mm) I have ever seen. It is so blue that it almost looks like the center of an overdriven 5mm LED. I'm not all that picky when it comes to tint but this is hard to overlook. I think I'm going to have to try to swap the cree for a nice Q5 WG. Has anyone tried that? 

I will say however that it is a pretty damn bright light. I did some ceiling bounce test comparing it to several other lights that I have a decent idea as to how bright they are. I figure that it is right around 125 lumens give or take a few.


----------



## non2brite (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Please pardon the newbee questions.

How is the wattage of these lights calculated or rated?

I went to the Cree website and they do not mention wattage, just amperage. The best xr-e is listed at 1000ma.

So 4 C alkaline batteries at 1.5 volts is 6 volts. 6 volts at 1 amp is 6 watts. The ROV uses a resistor in combination with the resistance of the led to lower the amperage? Is this how they come up with 5 watts?

Are leds a purely resistive load? Does it vary at all or vary like incadencents with temperature?


----------



## applevision (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> I took a few beamshots tonight and compared it to several of my other lights and I must say my specific light has the worst tint of any LED (non 5mm) I have ever seen. It is so blue that it almost looks like the center of an overdriven 5mm LED. I'm not all that picky when it comes to tint but this is hard to overlook. I think I'm going to have to try to swap the cree for a nice Q5 WG. Has anyone tried that?
> 
> I will say however that it is a pretty damn bright light. I did some ceiling bounce test comparing it to several other lights that I have a decent idea as to how bright they are. I figure that it is right around 125 lumens give or take a few.



adirondackdestroyer, could we bug you to post those beamshot comparisons along with your analysis? I learn so much from beamshots and the surrounding discussion.

Many thanks!


----------



## jmoney16 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just curious if anyone has found this in any retail stores on the West Coast or any online retailers?


----------



## JohnR66 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I bought mine at Meijers in OH about a month ago, yet whenever I'm in a Wall-Mart, I check the flashlight section and this light is not present.

After about an hour on the batteries, The current has dropped from 900ma to 500ma and the light has noticably dropped, however it is still quite bright and the throw is still better than my L2D-CE. Some people complain about the beam characteristics. I guess this don't bother me much. I find it way better than my 4D Maglight that has oblong shapes and tails. So what do you want for $25?


----------



## jmoney16 (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

What do I want? I'd settle for finding it in a store!


----------



## Lincoln (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



jmoney16 said:


> What do I want? I'd settle for finding it in a store!


 
Here's a link to a store locator for Meijers:

http://www.meijer.com/storelocator/default.aspx

According to this locator, there is no Meijers within 100 miles of my town.

As to ROV, I suppose the extremely limited distribution is not due to production constraints; rather its due to marketing. 

I call it - asleep at the wheel.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



applevision said:


> adirondackdestroyer, could we bug you to post those beamshot comparisons along with your analysis? I learn so much from beamshots and the surrounding discussion.
> 
> Many thanks!


 

Sure you could. Here are some pics of it being compared to the lights which are similar to it. Pics are in this order: Strealight 4AA Luxeon, Rayovac 3C 4W Cree, Streamlight 4AA Seoul (mod). The Streamlight 4AA Seoul is the whitest of these three lights by far. I'm not sure if these pics did a good job on the tint, but at least it gives you an idea of the brightness. I would guess the Rayovac is right around 125 lumens when the batteries are fresh. If you are looking for a bright long running light for a great price than this light is for you.


----------



## applevision (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> Sure you could. Here are some pics of it being compared to the lights which are similar to it. Pics are in this order: Strealight 4AA Luxeon, Rayovac 3C 4W Cree, Streamlight 4AA Seoul (mod). The Streamlight 4AA Seoul is the whitest of these three lights by far. I'm not sure if these pics did a good job on the tint, but at least it gives you an idea of the brightness. I would guess the Rayovac is right around 125 lumens when the batteries are fresh. If you are looking for a bright long running light for a great price than this light is for you.



Thank you so much, adirondackdestroyer! Those pics are awesome and the analysis is very interesting. The relative blueness of the ROV comes through in the pics which is interesting since I have a cheap light from dealextreme (http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1255) that is so much bluer than the ROV. The sheer power and truly white light of the Seoul mod comes through nicely. But boy, for $25 the ROV sure is a cannon. 

I am now eagerly awaiting the Pelican 7060 and I will take some beam shots and compare them. 

Many thanks! :kewlpics::twothumbs


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I was passing by a local Meijer store a few hours ago and stopped in, and just happened to wander by the flashlight aisle. There were three of the Rayovac 4W flashlights in stock. I wasn't blown away from a cursory handling of the light, but for $25 I think I'll stop by later in the week and pick one up.


----------



## sims2k (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Mr_Light said:


> The following light looks to be in the same league as this light. I just ordered one of these 4C CREE lights from DX. I will report on it when it arrives.
> 
> SmartFire M-504C Cree Flashlight (4xC Cells) $28.55
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6411



I just ordered one myself. Will post my opinion once I get it. I am hoping to mod this one to the Q5 emitter. The size itself is a big plus for me...as a defensive baton kind of thing. And for 3 bucks more than the ROV 3C with a glass lens it is a good price range for me.


----------



## Codeman (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

adirondackdestroyer, can you please resize your images? (800x800 is max size allowed)

TIA!


----------



## sysadmn (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> I took a few beamshots tonight and compared it to several of my other lights and I must say my specific light has the worst tint of any LED (non 5mm) I have ever seen. It is so blue that it almost looks like the center of an overdriven 5mm LED. I'm not all that picky when it comes to tint but this is hard to overlook. I think I'm going to have to try to swap the cree for a nice Q5 WG. Has anyone tried that?
> 
> I will say however that it is a pretty damn bright light. I did some ceiling bounce test comparing it to several other lights that I have a decent idea as to how bright they are. I figure that it is right around 125 lumens give or take a few.



I did not compare mine to other LED lights, but did a white wall wash from 2m. Since I ddn't compare I can't comment on the tint. I can say that mine reminded my of my first Nichia lights - the aspheric's projection looked like a map of the moon. There were regions that were significantly more blue/gray and others more yellow than average. It only makes a difference close in - in the real world, you just see the big bluish circle of light.

I'm not disappointed -this thing is a modder's dream. The 3C is a good form factor, and the light is well built. Add a cheap current regulator and you've got a light that would have sold for over $200 a year ago.


----------



## LG&M (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

*adirondackdestroyer Thanks for the pic's. Can you tell me how long the ROV is? Also nice beanbag chair looks like you really did destroy the adirondack. *


----------



## fishx65 (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

adirondackdestroyer, Great pics! I happen to have those exact same three lights you used for the pics. Gotta love the Seoul modded propoly for the smoooooth beam and long throw!!!!! For the non-modder the Rayovac is a super bright, long throwing and durable torch.


----------



## Deezul (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

got mine in the mail yesterday..I am used to regular lights and some led conversions. I have a teralux 2d mag but this thing is the brightest I have ever seen. Great bang for the buck!


----------



## WadeF (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I had three arrive today! I gave them all treatment with deoxit, and made sure all the o-rings and threads were lubed. I gave one to my parents and one to my inlaws, and kept the one with the best tint for myself.  

The optic throws well. The throw is pretty much the same as my Dereelight CL1H 2.0 with a smooth reflector. 

If you want a thrower, this is a great light for the money!


----------



## sims2k (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I bought three of these ROV and so far I have been very pleased with them. The ROV outthrows my SF L2, SF U2, Inova T3 and T5 and most of my other incan and LED lights. For the price IMO the ROV is an excellent thrower. Can't wait to compare them with the SmartFire M-504C Cree Flashlight that I am waiting for right now.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

My Pop is visiting friends in Ohio and stopped at a Meijers. He called me an hour ago from the flashlight aisle where he found several of these 4w Cs to see if I need another. Seems he 'needs' a couple more. One for the other boat, another for the other car, a couple for Christmas presents....... It's nice to see at 75 years of age we flashlight geeks are still enthusiastic.

DougM


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



WadeF said:


> I had three arrive today! I gave them all treatment with deoxit, and made sure all the o-rings and threads were lubed. I gave one to my parents and one to my inlaws, and kept the one with the best tint for myself.
> 
> The optic throws well. The throw is pretty much the same as my Dereelight CL1H 2.0 with a smooth reflector.
> 
> If you want a thrower, this is a great light for the money!


 
Make sure to tell us soon how the light performs for you, Wade.


----------



## LG&M (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I got mine form Rayovac on Friday. The first thing I did( after putting in batteries) is slip off the rubber sleeve put some shoe goo ( good stuff) on the light and slide the sleeve back on so it won't move. For the money it's a good light with good throw. by my eyes about 100 lumen's but I am not real good at eye-balling brightness.


----------



## houtex (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

My light came today UPS.First thing out of the package the rubber grip came off,I didn't try to take it off it came as I removed the light from the package.The rubber grip is very loose fitting,I'm gonna try using a heat gun to see if it'll shrink up some.It's bright but the beam is ugly,ringy and off center.The finish is a cool green steel color,looks real nice.The batteries rattle around alot in there,gotta find a fix for that toverall I am very happy with this light for the money.If there are mods out there for this I'll try them but for now it's going to be my truck light.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I'm glad you mentioned the "steel green" color as you phrased it. I could not come up with a description of the shade but that is it. Basically a titanium color, but with enough green that your label fits.

DougM


----------



## houtex (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I'm up late tonight,as usual,playing with my new ROV.Damn this is bright!Forgive me I'm still very new at this thing but the distance that this lights things up at is amazing to me.I opened it up because the cree was off center.It wasn't secured down at all.it's kinda wedge in the aluminum part of the tube which is also detachable.I also cleaned it up inside by separating the lense from the collimator(sp) and removed some dust and oil.Looks much much better now.


----------



## jasonsmaglites (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

how bright compared to fenix p2d-ce on turbo, highest setting?
(2aa cree)


----------



## houtex (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I don't own any fenix lights anymore,but I did own a L1DCE at one time.Hard to say but from my memory this beats the L1.It' way brighter than my Inova T2 2007 or my Mag 2D LED.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



jasonsmaglites said:


> how bright compared to fenix p2d-ce on turbo, highest setting?
> (2aa cree)


 
The P2DCE is a single 123 cell light (not 2AA) but the Rayovac 3C is a little bit brighter than the P2D on the turbo setting. I estimate the Rayovac as being right around 120-130 lumens out the front. Hard to beat!


----------



## Khaytsus (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> The P2DCE is a single 123 cell light (not 2AA) but the Rayovac 3C is a little bit brighter than the P2D on the turbo setting. I estimate the Rayovac as being right around 120-130 lumens out the front. Hard to beat!



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174684

While it works.... 

And the size difference.. P2D and this light really can't be compared.


----------



## houtex (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I have some pics of the light I would like to share but I can't friggin figure out how.here's a link.http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z96/potterdogs/


----------



## clg0159 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

This light is an excellent beater light for all classes of CPF'ers and I can't wait to mod one and see what others do with this light:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



houtex said:


> I have some pics of the light I would like to share but I can't friggin figure out how.here's a link.http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z96/potterdogs/


 
Next time, use Imageshack instead. I tried using photobucket, but Imageshack is a lot easier! 

You can host the pic for free, then you'll get a few different options of what to do with the pic.... including a URL that let's you post the pic directly onto a forum post.

Look for Imageshack *Hosting.*


----------



## mr.trooper (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

got one at Meijers today. The first thing i did after removing it from the package was pop off that rubber grip and put some super glue under it.


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I stopped at Meijer this morning at 3:30 on the way home from work and finally picked one up as well. I didn't have super high hopes for it, as it only cost $25, but I was very pleasantly surprised. Decent build quality, very nice white tint, and easily the farthest throwing LED light I currently own (my first Cree). 

I turned off our outdoor security light, and since we live out in the country, it is very dark outside. I did a quick comparison with the new Cree 3C Ray-O-Vac light, a Streamlight TL-3 LED, and a Surefire M4. The new ROV Cree light had a much more defined hot spot and greater throw than my TL-3, and while it didn't have the SF wall of light that the M4 throws out, It did very well at lighting up the cornfield and grape arbor at the back of our property, which are about 200' away.

I happened to have a few Energizer 3C batteries laying around that I threw in the light, but I don't have anything else that takes C cells (except some of my kids toys that have long been broken), so I'm thinking I'll try some NiMH AA's in the light with some sort of adapter so I don't have to keep buying the odd C batteries. If the output sucks with the NiMH AA's, I guess I'll just keep a few C's on hand for the light.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

-


----------



## Khaytsus (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Please, for the love of god. Find the White Balance setting on your camera. It's forced to "Cloudy" or the Auto WB sucks.

Indoors, use "Incandescent" if your pictures turn out like this.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Khaytsus said:


> Please, for the love of god. Find the White Balance setting on your camera. It's forced to "Cloudy" or the Auto WB sucks.
> 
> Indoors, use "Incandescent" if your pictures turn out like this.



I rather like the way those pictures came out.


----------



## houtex (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I tried....I'll try again.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



houtex said:


> I tried....I'll try again.



I corrected the color cast in ps, and the first 2 came out alright, the other was unfixable by easy methods.


----------



## martytoo (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



houtex said:


> I have some pics of the light I would like to share but I can't friggin figure out how.here's a link.http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z96/potterdogs/


 
Nice dogs!!


----------



## houtex (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Thank you marty.My American Pitbull Terriers.All well behaved.


----------



## mr.trooper (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I used to use a 3D, or sometimes a 4D maglight around the house. I rather like the RoV 4w for that task now.


----------



## sims2k (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Having used the ROV for about two weeks...I can say that I am still impressed with the amount of light this unit throws out every time I use it. The size is just perfect for me as I use it most evenings when I take a walk around my neighborhood.


----------



## mylesc (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Has anyone found one of these at a Walmart in California yet?


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I fixed the images in PSP. I have yet to find this light at Meijer, BTW.


----------



## houtex (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Thank you WD and LA for fixin the pics.I tried the heat gun to the rubber handle to see if it would shrink,no luck.So I rolled the grip back onto itself used some 3M spray adhesive,a couple of orings at each end and now it's solid.Also wrapped each battery with small strips of masking tape,no more rattle.
By the way that's an Inova T2 and Mag 2D for size comparison.


----------



## eav2k (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I am considering getting the SmartFire M-504C Cree Flashlight (4xC Cells) instead of the ROV 4 watt. As the ROV seems unavailable in my area, (Austin). Does anyone have an idea of how they compare?


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I am amazed how much attention this light is getting on the forum considering it is not very well distributed. Nobody except Meijers sells it! I was going to order one from Rayovac but held off after some mixed reviews. I want to be able to return it in case it is a dud!


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



eav2k said:


> I am considering getting the SmartFire M-504C Cree Flashlight (4xC Cells) instead of the ROV 4 watt. As the ROV seems unavailable in my area, (Austin). Does anyone have an idea of how they compare?



I think I've scoured every Wal Mart here in Austin a month ago, and no dice.

FWIW - I found some review on Japanese websites and ran them through the web translator. Run it through a web translator like I did:

http://plaza.rakuten.co.jp/takebeat/diary/200709130000/

Runtime is approximately 4/8/16 hours on high/medium/low


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I just ordered one of these from rayovac directly because no store around here has any 32 dollars shipped , I am about to lose cree virginty this rocks


----------



## Flashlightcrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



mmmflashlights said:


> Has anyone compared this light with the Harbor Freight 'U.S. General' 3W Luxeon light that they sell in the a 3C and 3D version? The lights look a little different comsetically, but overall appear to be a similar light. The Harbor Freight 3C and 3D lights are on sale right now for $18 and $20. I additionally have a 15% off coupon so it'd only be about $15 for the 3C light. I have a couple of extra Cree P4 LEDs so I may give one of the HF lights a try and put a Cree in it, but I'd be interested in if anyone has been able to compare them.


 
I bought both from harbor and then bought rov 4 watt.
The rov out performed both lights I say about 60% brighter compared to harbor 3d and 80% better than 3 c..
I not sure but the ones from harbor freight are luxeons and rov is cree..


----------



## sims2k (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



eav2k said:


> I am considering getting the SmartFire M-504C Cree Flashlight (4xC Cells) instead of the ROV 4 watt. As the ROV seems unavailable in my area, (Austin). Does anyone have an idea of how they compare?



If you want brightness and throw...go for the ROV. For longest runtime...go for the Smartfire. I have both and the ROV wins hands down on brightness and throw. The Smartfire is built like a tank...just wish the emitter is brighter. Of course mine will be modded to the Q5 once I get the Q5 emitters.


----------



## MorePower (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



mikekoz said:


> I am amazed how much attention this light is getting on the forum considering it is not very well distributed. Nobody except Meijers sells it! I was going to order one from Rayovac but held off after some mixed reviews. I want to be able to return it in case it is a dud!



I've got 2 for sale right now, and neither one is a dud. I tried both, as I had problems with the first two I got.


----------



## sims2k (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I have been using mine every night for the past two weeks on Ray-O-Vac alkaline batteries and as of last night the batteries are at 90 percent. The ROV 4W 3C that I am using is still as bright as ever. I only use it 5 to 10 minutes at a time anyway and still manages to impress everyone each time. I carry the SF L2 in my pocket all the time but has not used it for a while.
:twothumbs


----------



## Khaytsus (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



jeep44 said:


> I agree-no such thing as a too-bright flashlight, at least for me. I've got one of these lights, and I expect to get more for our other vehicles. IMO, this is the perfect light for your car-plenty of lumens and throw if you need to assist at an accident or breakdown,and good heft if you have to resort to defending yourself with it (I don't put much stock in nickle-sized strike bezels and strobes-gimme a heavy-metal case filled with hefty batteries,if it comes to that)



Hey Jeep, how does the ROV 4W Compare to your TerraLUX?

I have a 4D Mag, I'm curious how they compare.. Thanks!


----------



## houtex (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I have the terralux B version in my 2d mag.The mag with the tle-6xb is much brighter,more spill and more throw compared to the ROV.If you look real hard on a white wall the ROV is a little yellow and the terralux is slighty pink but you can only tell when the two are side by side.


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



MorePower said:


> I've got 2 for sale right now, and neither one is a dud. I tried both, as I had problems with the first two I got.


 
Thank you Morepower! Email me and let me know how much you want for one! 

Mike


----------



## MorePower (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



mikekoz said:


> Thank you Morepower! Email me and let me know how much you want for one!
> 
> Mike



They're both on CPF marketplace. Search for my posts there.


----------



## Khaytsus (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



houtex said:


> I have the terralux B version in my 2d mag.The mag with the tle-6xb is much brighter,more spill and more throw compared to the ROV.If you look real hard on a white wall the ROV is a little yellow and the terralux is slighty pink but you can only tell when the two are side by side.



k.. Definitely not wasting the money on the ROV then. Already have the 4D Mag.


----------



## houtex (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Not a waste of money at all.It's my truck light.Everyone I know wants one.


----------



## Khaytsus (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



houtex said:


> Not a waste of money at all.It's my truck light.Everyone I know wants one.



Nah, it'd be a waste of money since I have a Mag 4D already, and the TerraLux is brighter.


----------



## applevision (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



applevision said:


> I hear you, JamisonM, but they do both contain a Cree emitter and I'd just love to do a head-to-head with beamshots. What's really compelling about the Ray-O-Vac to me, however, is the fact that the runtime is so good compared to the Pelican. Wouldn't it be insane if the ROV was as good or better than the Pelican from a light production standpoint and runtime standpoint? I mean, granted, the Pelican is a high-performance light that is also rechargeable, but it is more than 6 times as expensive as well!
> 
> Guys, anyone have both of these? (If not I may pull trigger on the Pelican and do this myself, if anyone is interested).



You guys!

I did it!

Please check it out here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2160351#post2160351

(Hopefully the images won't get wonky).


----------



## max52 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just bought 2 at meijers. Probably the all time performance versus price light on the market. I walked out of the Meijers paying $26.49 for one. It kills all my Mag mods costing much more. Beam has nice hotspot with clean outer spill area.
Unbelivable for the price.


----------



## Wangstang (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Any local sources for the triangle area of NC?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## jeep44 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Khaytsus: My Terralux is in a 6D Mag, so not really a fair comparison. I still say there is not a better light for leaving in your truck or car than the ROV.


----------



## max52 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I checked mine aginst all my Terralux Conversions, including the the 6d. I use mine in a 9v 2c Mag. The Rayovac outperforms them all.


----------



## IdahoDoug (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Another quick story on the ROV in every day use. We went hiking on a remote trail Saturday late evening. I grabbed all my stuff (sidearm, carry knife, Wolf Eyes Cree and firestarter stuff) to be safe as I always am. We have two young kids. When I parked at the trailhead I realized I'd left the Cree sitting on the counter. So, grabbed the ROV 4 watt out of the truck's door pocket. 

About an hour from the end of the hike, it was quite dark, so I began using the ROV intermittently at trail junctions to find tree markers and in darker parts of the woods. The power of the light was reassuring - lighting well close to see the footing while the bright spot was down the trail and penetrated well to make everyone feel safe. These are still the original batteries I put in when I got it a couple months ago and there has been no notable dimming though I'm sure a light meter would show some. All the way back to the trail head it provided an authoratative amount of light. The kids were skipping around again and everyone was relaxed - including me. 

So, cheap light that rocks and well worth the money. Also, the rewrapped handle (yellow Prince tennis raquet stuff) was nicely tacky which helped with the slightly awkward forward weight bias - something you notice when having to carry this light for an hour. 

Having it sitting in the truck basically saved the hike as we'd have had to turn around.

DougM


----------



## sims2k (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> Another quick story on the ROV in every day use. We went hiking on a remote trail Saturday late evening. I grabbed all my stuff (sidearm, carry knife, Wolf Eyes Cree and firestarter stuff) to be safe as I always am. We have two young kids. When I parked at the trailhead I realized I'd left the Cree sitting on the counter. So, grabbed the ROV 4 watt out of the truck's door pocket.
> 
> About an hour from the end of the hike, it was quite dark, so I began using the ROV intermittently at trail junctions to find tree markers and in darker parts of the woods. The power of the light was reassuring - lighting well close to see the footing while the bright spot was down the trail and penetrated well to make everyone feel safe. These are still the original batteries I put in when I got it a couple months ago and there has been no notable dimming though I'm sure a light meter would show some. All the way back to the trail head it provided an authoratative amount of light. The kids were skipping around again and everyone was relaxed - including me.
> 
> ...



Great throw and bright light plus hefty weight makes this one a good defensive baton IMO. That is why I use the ROV every night when I take walks around the neighborhood. The light impresses everyone that I have shown it to.


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I just did a quick, informal comparison test in my back yard with my ROV 4 watt and a MagLED 4D light. Shooting at the back of our property approximately 150-200 feet away, lighting up a cornfield, some trees, and our garden. The MagLED had a brighter but smaller hot-spot if tightly focused (maybe 1/2-1/3 the size of the ROV), and the Mag had smaller side spill that was brighter than the ROV. Better throw from the Mag, but with a smaller spot. Both lights had fresh batteries with les than 5 minutes of use. I like the switch on the Mag better and it makes a superior club, but for normal use the ROV is much more usable, and would be preferable unless I felt I needed a club for defense.


----------



## f22shift (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

it'll be interesting how this stacks up with the $30 Lowe's 2c task light which has a cree now.


----------



## Scott_T (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



f22shift said:


> it'll be interesting how this stacks up with the $30 Lowe's 2c task light which has a cree now.



Just what I was thinking. Of course if I was rich I'd just get both. But I aint.


----------



## clg0159 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just popped a Q5 in mine. I know it is only~18% more lumens, but as a flashoholic I will take them ALL:devil:. BTW the tint is now much nicer (WC) and allows for greater discernment of detail outdoors!


----------



## hiluxxulih (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Well I just got mine and its bright ! its a neat dark green color too . cant wait till night time and the morloks


----------



## umberto (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

newbie question here: 

people keep mentioning Cree LED and the ROV site mentions they have a Luxeon, which is what my Dorcy 6W has.....are Cree and Luxeon brands of the LED themselves that the flashlight manufacturers utilize in their flashlights?

I wonder how this ROV would stand up against the Dorcy 6W..anyone have any comments?


----------



## sonofjesse (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Can you find this in a store? I can't find it


----------



## NeonLights (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



sonofjesse said:


> Can you find this in a store? I can't find it


So far the only way I've seen to get ahold of one of these is to buy one at a local Meijer store (think super Walmart, but mainly in the Midwest), or order one directly from Ray-O-Vac. Read through this thread and others about the light for more info. Rumors have the light ending up at Walmart eventually, but so far no one has found one there yet. I bought mine at Meijer.


----------



## applevision (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Sounds like our ROV has some competition. Have you guys seen this thread yet?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2168297#post2168297

I'm thinkin' it's time for a comparo photo set!! If I can get the new *Lowes Task Force 3W "CREE" 2C *I will do it!


----------



## Erickm (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

forgive me for the newb question, but I've read the thread and this sounded good so I ordered one from the 800 number. here's the question:

being that this light doesn't have any kind of driver / voltage booster board would 3.6v of nimh batteries make it dimmer than 4.5v of alkalines? 

or does the whole high-draw=alkaline voltage-sag thing make it about the same? I know I have a little old 2 aa luxeon flashlight and its only about half as bright with nimhs.

Also I've seen some of you guys talk about adapting aa batteries to c with some rubber tubing, anyone happen to know a size of tube that works good that I can get the batteries out of later? I'm stuck in my parents little town for the next month, there's only one auto parts place and I dont get along with any of the people there, so I'd like to walk in say what I want and walk out.


----------



## Delta (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I've seen this light for a couple weeks now at my local Meijer. Having not been all that impressed with the Sportsman Extreme 3watt 2AA, I didn't linger too long with it. But seeing all the hype here, maybe I should give it a shot.

Being that I EDC rotate a Fenix L2D and a P2D, it's going to feel like I am shining a baseball bat.


----------



## Templar223 (Oct 2, 2007)

*My first impressions...*

Picked a pair up from the Meijer store in Champaign, IL today. $53.xx with tax. I planned on trying one out and either keeping the second if this light was totally awesome, or, if it wasn't, using it as a door prize for my next handgun class.

Brought it home and went out to the quiet park I have next to my place. Ambient light there is about that of a full moon. 

I compared the new ROV with the Task Force 2C Luxeon, the Dorcy 3D Super 1W Lux, the Seoul drop in for Mag Lights and a stock 4D maglight.

I like this light. It's affordable ($25). Batteries (C-cell) are readily available and its size and weight are nice (16 oz, when loaded with alkalines).

The light output is nice. Beam is a little tighter that I'd like, but not objectionably tight. I found that if I unscrewed the head, it cast a very even and pleasant amount of light in a "candle" mode of sorts.

It was about as bright as the Seoul drop-in and brighter than the other lights. The stock Mag was, well, a stock mag. It has its place. Also got out my Fenix P3D and it was about as bright only with a much tighter beam.

Illuminated tree trunks at 35+ yards well enough that I'm sure I could get a sight picture. 

I'm not sure I like the cheesy rubber grip. I suppose it would insulate the hand in cold weather a bit. It would feel much better if it wasn't so loosely fitting.

Seems like great value for the money.

In short, if you're looking for a nice light for the car for emergencies or to walk the dog or to give as a gift to someone who thinks stock mag lights are really cool and bright, you'll be pleased with this unit.

If you're jaded with ultra-bright hot-wires, you won't be disappointed with this light, but you won't go "Holy COW!" either. 

If you're a twelve-year-old kid with a love of flashlights, you'll think this is a pretty darn cool light... brighter than all your friends' lights and probably brighter than most adults' flashlights.

Me? I'll probably give the second one to the GF for a better car light than the Mag 4D I gave her shortly after we started dating. The first one is mine.

John


----------



## Scott_T (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: My first impressions...*



Templar223 said:


> I compared the new ROV with the Task Force 2C Luxeon, the Dorcy 3D Super 1W Lux, the Seoul drop in for Mag Lights and a stock 4D maglight.



Was that the new task force 2c with the cree? If so, how did it compare?


----------



## John Redcorn (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

there's a lot of room between the switch and the star-emitter board thing if you unscrew the little thing that holds the star-board down. 

Could some type of regulator or controller from DX go in there to give this light different modes? better battery life? use with nimhs?


I just noticed something weird, if you unscrew the head and take it off, turn the light on, turn the head around backwards and hold the front lens about 1/4" away from the LED it projects an image of the die inside the led and the three little wires going to it on the wall about a foot wide.


----------



## clg0159 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

You are correct, there is plenty of room:thumbsup:
This light is already decent, but has great possibilities for upgrades considering how simple it is to get into. Have Fun


----------



## NeonLights (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Our local Meijer has re-stocked these. There was one left when I bought mine a week or two ago, last night when I stopped by, they had five hanging up. Still happy with mine, great light for the money.


----------



## Delta (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I decided to go ahead and get one, so I stpped into Meijers after work and picked one up. Very Impressive! Can't wait for it to get dark!

About time Meijer had something worth getting.


----------



## Greggy_D (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Picked up one today from Meijers in Northville, MI. If there are any west side Detroiters here, the Meijers at 8 mile and Haggerty has one left.


----------



## umberto (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

1) any locations to buy the ROV around the boston area?

2) is there a model of this light that has an adjustible focus beam?

3) which brand and type of battery would be the best for this light?

4) any ideas how this 4W Cree would compare against the Dorcy 6W LuxII powered by two 123's?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



umberto said:


> 1) any locations to buy the ROV around the boston area?
> 
> 2) is there a model of this light that has an adjustible focus beam?
> 
> ...


 
1) I doubt it, unless you have a Meijer's grocery store near you.
2) This light has a adjustible focus beam although it doesn't really work all too well. I keep it at the tightest spot.
3) The package suggest Rayovac brand (big suprise LOL) but I would think that Energizer or Duracell would do just as well if not better.
4) I have no idea since I haven't seen that light in person, but I believe that light uses a K2 Lux 3. I would imagine that the Rayovac would be quite a bit brighter and have way more throw.


----------



## umberto (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

cool...about the adjustable focus, I looked on the ROV site and they do not even list that as a feature.....but I sorted through this thread and 2 posters mentioned it,....how much wider does this make the beam....would it be fairly decent in lighting up within a room during a power failure when a narrow spot beam would not be all that useful


----------



## sims2k (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



clg0159 said:


> Just popped a Q5 in mine. I know it is only~18% more lumens, but as a flashoholic I will take them ALL:devil:. BTW the tint is now much nicer (WC) and allows for greater discernment of detail outdoors!



clg0159,

Did you get the Q5 from DX ? How easy is it to replace the emitter in this light. I have two ROV that I use every night. One in my laptop bag and one in the car.


----------



## sysadmn (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



umberto said:


> cool...about the adjustable focus, I looked on the ROV site and they do not even list that as a feature.....but I sorted through this thread and 2 posters mentioned it,....how much wider does this make the beam....would it be fairly decent in lighting up within a room during a power failure when a narrow spot beam would not be all that useful



It's an optic, not a reflector, so unfocusing it makes the hot spot a little wider and a lot less distinct. It doesn't seem to spread it out as much as a Mag, for example. It's still plenty bright.

FWIW, with the head tightened all the way down, you're actually past the point of smallest hotspot. It produces a larger but slightly less bright spot. It appears that if you could focus it down any more, you'd get the doughnut. I usually loosen mine just a little bit to get the smallest, brightest hotspot, but I only use the flash for "Wow".


----------



## umberto (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

would there be a way to increase the side spill to give more of a flood effect?


----------



## Codeman (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Not without replacing the optic with a reflector, which may or may not be an easy mod.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Are there any textured reflectors out there that would work in this light?


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Schuey2002 said:


> Are there any textured reflectors out there that would work in this light?


How big is the reflector? You might be able to find a replacement. You can also sputter the one you have now to achieve a similar effect. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97000&highlight=sputter


----------



## umberto (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

the sputtering sounds interesting but it says it is used on reflectors...haven't seen thus ROV yet, but I think it has a lens system not a reflector...can you sputter the inside of this slightly to create more side spill I wonder?


----------



## clg0159 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



sims2k said:


> clg0159,
> 
> Did you get the Q5 from DX ? How easy is it to replace the emitter in this light. I have two ROV that I use every night. One in my laptop bag and one in the car.


 
Yes I did. This is an extremely easy mod. You can either drill the rivets out and replace with screws, or unsolder the + wire(visible from the top) and remove the Al heatsink portion(vice grips/should come out easily) which will allow you to unfold the rivets from the bottom with a small flathead. If you have the newer rivetless version it is probably held down by a little epoxy and could be heated and taken off by prying gently. 

UMBERTO,
you can simply remove the head in a power outage for a BRIGHT candle


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



JamisonM said:


> How big is the reflector? You might be able to find a replacement. You can also sputter the one you have now to achieve a similar effect. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97000&highlight=sputter


I was just curious to know if you could take the factory optic out and replace it with a reflector of some kind...


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Schuey2002 said:


> I was just curious to know if you could take the factory optic out and replace it with a reflector of some kind...


I have no idea about how much space is in the head of these lights, but I wouldn't doubt that it could be done. Maybe a UCL lens and one of the McR reflectors designed for a cree.


----------



## sysadmn (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Schuey2002 said:


> I was just curious to know if you could take the factory optic out and replace it with a reflector of some kind...



I'm sure you could. The trick would be finding the right reflector, especially since the CREE is mounted nearly flat on the heatsink. Most reflectors are designed for incans, and have the optimal focal point well above the base.

Here is a review and pix:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2094751#post2094751


----------



## Handlobraesing (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Is there a national chain that carries this?


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I am about to order one direct since nothing in NY that I can find anywhere, but what is the deal with the circuit. Resistor or DC-DC converter.
The thread below was talking about (and picture) of DC-DC, while others have said a quick and dirty resistor.
Thanks!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170713


----------



## bitslammer (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just snagged one of the five that were at the Eastgate OH Meijers store. Thankfully the days here are getting shorter so plenty of time to play tonight after dark.:twothumbs


----------



## stephan2148 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I ordered from Rayovac, they said "Target" date is April around here. upsate NY.


----------



## Drundel (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



stephan2148 said:


> I ordered from Rayovac, they said "Target" date is April around here. upsate NY.



:thumbsdow

I was reading this and hoping Walmarts had them as I think they would make a good X-mas gift. I'd like to see it compared to the Task Force 3W Thread.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175576


----------



## applevision (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Drundel said:


> :thumbsdow
> 
> I was reading this and hoping Walmarts had them as I think they would make a good X-mas gift. I'd like to see it compared to the Task Force 3W Thread.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/175576



Hi Drundel, I totally agree. Currently waiting to get the Task Force; none of my local Lowes has it yet and you can't seem to order it online yet either. As soon as I get it, beamshot fest!
:twothumbs


----------



## umberto (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I just ordered this yesterday from ROV and willl be in in one week I was told:

1) in another thread I think, someone said this light can be put in 'candle mode'...what is this and how is it done?

2) as far a 'C' batteries for this light, which is recommended...alkaline or lithium? (non-rechargeable).....I see there are non-rechargeable lithium C batteries but they are 3.6 volts......but AA batteries can be alkaline or lithium and are both the same voltage and can be used interchangeably....can someone explain this and give recomendations for this light?


----------



## BillMPL (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

*Menards*, a home center chain in the midwest, just started carrying these. I picked one up yesterday and I'm very impressed. Fantastic throw! I paid around $27.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



umberto said:


> I just ordered this yesterday from ROV and willl be in in one week I was told:
> 
> 1) in another thread I think, someone said this light can be put in 'candle mode'...what is this and how is it done?
> 
> 2) as far a 'C' batteries for this light, which is recommended...alkaline or lithium? (non-rechargeable).....I see there are non-rechargeable lithium C batteries but they are 3.6 volts......but AA batteries can be alkaline or lithium and are both the same voltage and can be used interchangeably....can someone explain this and give recomendations for this light?


 
1) All you have to do is unscrew the head. It will come right off exposing the LED which can be used for candle mode.

2) Definetly alkaline! If you use 3 lithium C cells that would fry the light (I believe). I would use either Duracell, Energizer, or Rayovac. They recommend Rayovac but that is only because they make them. I would say any of the three main brands would work great.


----------



## umberto (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

thanks...when you unscrew the head, do the guts start popping out or do they stay in by themselves so you can walk around with the head off?


----------



## NeonLights (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



umberto said:


> thanks...when you unscrew the head, do the guts start popping out or do they stay in by themselves so you can walk around with the head off?


It is just like a Maglite in that respect, you can remove the head and walk around with the light without anything falling out, or you can use it in "candle mode" with the head off.


----------



## BillMPL (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

If anyone's interested in finding a local *Menards*, or calling one to see if they have this in stock, here's their store locator:
http://www.menards.com/storeLocator.do;jsessionid=1694E6984BCA6BE85BF56EA35721D2BA


----------



## IcantC (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Been following this light for a while on here. I checked Walmart yesterday with no luck, had a long day today. Will try Menard's tomorrow, seems like a good throw light for my parents house. For $25 throws really well and quality is ok, so will let you know how my search goes.


----------



## Beer (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



BillMPL said:


> *Menards*, a home center chain in the midwest, just started carrying these. I picked one up yesterday and I'm very impressed. Fantastic throw! I paid around $27.


 

HOT DAMN! Now your talking! I know there is anew Menards in St. Joe, just need to see if there is one in KC. :twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I just swapped the P4 for a Q5. On my DX LUX meter I was at 5,140LUX with the P4, and now 7,090LUX with the Q5.


----------



## sims2k (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just got two ROV from Lowes yesterday and they look different from the ones that I bought two months ago. The ones I got from Lowes have silver colored tailcaps and perfectly round and bright white outputs. These are definitely brighter than the older ones that I got. I wonder if anyone have seen these or noticed the difference.


----------



## Delta (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



WadeF said:


> I just swapped the P4 for a Q5. On my DX LUX meter I was at 5,140LUX with the P4, and now 7,090LUX with the Q5.



I know you took pics for the tutorial.....right?  I really want to do this!


----------



## IcantC (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Went to a local Menards and they had a peg full of these. I compared them and grabbed one with the best quality. My rubber grip is not as loose as the other ones, it does not slide off.

Light output is sweet and so is the throw! Color of my light is white/very faint bluish. I cleaned and lubed the threads, popped some batteries in. For $26 easily available light it is great!

The ones with bad reviews probably got a bad one. The only downside is C batteries and the loose rubber/no grease on threads. The landyard is also weak, but I removed mine.

Makes a great general duty light, brighter/better then a mag. Time will tell how reliable. Also box said waterproof, seems splash proof.


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IcantC said:


> The only downside is C batteries and the loose rubber/no grease on threads.



I don't know if C batts are a con. 

1. Find some LSD NiMH C's and your set.

2. If the SHTF you can always find C batts in stores. They seem to be the last to go.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Gaffle said:


> I don't know if C batts are a con.
> 
> 1. Find some LSD NiMH C's and your set.
> 
> 2. If the SHTF you can always find C batts in stores. They seem to be the last to go.


 

Oh definately I agree. There was some discussion about rechargeables burning out the bulb. In the meantime, I grabbed a pack of 12 C batteries. As long as the batteries are standard(AAA/AA/C/D), I do not mind as I can find them anywhere. I do have the Eneloops and am waiting on my C and D adapters so will see how that works . I read here that some people were not too fond of C:shrug:


----------



## coolt (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Struck out at my local Wal-Mart so I just ordered 2 by phone. Has anyone posted a review comparing the Lowe's 3W (Another light that I can't find locally) to this? Also I missed the discussion regarding burning out this flashlight using rechargables - Why would this occur?

Thanks


----------



## IcantC (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



coolt said:


> Struck out at my local Wal-Mart so I just ordered 2 by phone. Has anyone posted a review comparing the Lowe's 3W (Another light that I can't find locally) to this? Also I missed the discussion regarding burning out this flashlight using rechargables - Why would this occur?
> 
> Thanks


 

I may have read wrong, and confused it with some other flashlight. Sorry.


----------



## IcantC (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



coolt said:


> Struck out at my local Wal-Mart so I just ordered 2 by phone. Has anyone posted a review comparing the Lowe's 3W (Another light that I can't find locally) to this? Also I missed the discussion regarding burning out this flashlight using rechargables - Why would this occur?
> 
> Thanks


 

BTW finally found the link, I knew I saw it. The comparison made me pick the ROV over the LTF 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177915


----------



## coolt (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IcantC said:


> BTW finally found the link, I knew I saw it. The comparison made me pick the ROV over the LTF
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177915



Thanks for the link. It seems that thread prefers the LTF over the ROV. Looking at the beam comparisons, do like the ROV because it has less spill?


----------



## MstrHnky (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



coolt said:


> Thanks for the link. It seems that thread prefers the LTF over the ROV. Looking at the beam comparisons, do like the ROV because it has less spill?



i agree with you. i think that thread favors the LTF and helped me pick that over the ROV. i was at a ghost hunt last friday and had a 3 cell Mag light (incandescent) which blew everyone else's flashlights away, specifically with the long throw. if only i had the task force with me, i would have scared the ghosts out of that place. 

this being my first LED, i am extremely pleased with it, but cannot compare it to anything else. i know there are lights out there that are much better, but probably not in the $30 range for a beginner. the only thing i wish it could do is stand on its end. i had the mag lite standing on end on a table when a "spirit" knocked it over... no lie.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



MstrHnky said:


> i agree with you. i think that thread favors the LTF and helped me pick that over the ROV. i was at a ghost hunt last friday and had a 3 cell Mag light (incandescent) which blew everyone else's flashlights away, specifically with the long throw. if only i had the task force with me, i would have scared the ghosts out of that place.
> 
> this being my first LED, i am extremely pleased with it, but cannot compare it to anything else. i know there are lights out there that are much better, but probably not in the $30 range for a beginner. the only thing i wish it could do is stand on its end. i had the mag lite standing on end on a table when a "spirit" knocked it over... no lie.


 
that looks like fun


----------



## IcantC (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



coolt said:


> Thanks for the link. It seems that thread prefers the LTF over the ROV. Looking at the beam comparisons, do like the ROV because it has less spill?


 

Crap for some reason I thought the 5th pic was the ROV and not the LTF!!! Aaaaaaaaah! The good is, mine is not purple.

I just got a 10% off Lowes coupon. Will go pickup the LTW, compare and keep the better one :twothumbs


----------



## umberto (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I finally received my ROV 4W last night and got to play with it and compare it to my only other LED light, the Dorcy 6W K2 luxeon that runs on (2) 123 batteries.

Comparing the ROV and the Dorcy, the Dorcy was my first LED and I found it to be incredibly bright and has a distinct bright center and decent enough side spill to be able to use in a house. The ROV is brighter, but only just minimally and does have a bit more side spill. I like the focusing feature as it really opens up the beam although purists will notice lots of iregularities in the opened up beam but still for using around the house in a power failure it would be great, plus if you unscrew it all the way, the top is removed and this puts itin candle mode and it lights up a room acceptably and evenly.

so:

Dorcy: much smaller, lighter, very bright, uses harder to find and expensive 123 batteries but $40 list (at Sears)

ROV: bigger, heavier, longer runtime, slightly brighter, focusable and candlemode, uses cheaper easy to find 'c' batteries and $29


----------



## wabio (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

No luck at my local Walmart in San diego today.


----------



## vector_joe (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just picked up one of these at Meijer in Aurora, IL. On sale @~$22.

Not used it a bunch, but happy with it so far. A little rattle of the batts in the tube, so I wrapped them in a couple of small sheets of paper. Took care of that.

It's foggy here tonight, so it makes a nice bright and white lightsaber. Much brighter than the 2c/d magled replacement, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Just FYI you can get these for $18 through tomorrow at Meijer. They're on sale for $21.99 and then you can use the $4 off Santa Bucks coupon on it. I bought one, but I'm not sure that I will keep it.


----------



## Delta (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I finally swapped out the emitter for a Q5...won't be able to REALLY tell till dark, but already it seems like quite the jump.


----------



## AOBRICK (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I'm not shure why But I am concerned deep inside.


----------



## Wangstang (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I still haven't been able to locate an NC source for these.

I have noticed Target is carrying some pretty impressive looking 3/4 watt LED's that run on smaller batteries so I might just skip the Ray-O-Vac all together.

Wes


----------



## russwm (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I don't know if anyone is still interested in this light, but I came across one in my local Westlake Hardware. I know they weren't carrying them as recently as a few weeks ago. I bought one, mainly because I am curious about it, and it was only around $25. 

The downside is that it is not nearly as easy to hide from my wife as my ridiculously large collection of AAA, AA and CR123 lights.


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



Wangstang said:


> I still haven't been able to locate an NC source for these.
> 
> I have noticed Target is carrying some pretty impressive looking 3/4 watt LED's that run on smaller batteries so I might just skip the Ray-O-Vac all together.
> 
> Wes


 

If there is a Batteries Plus in your area, try them. I live in Raleigh, NC and came across it there on Atlantic Ave. I was looking for something else at the time!

Mike


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

If anybody still cares this light MAY have just become easier to find. I saw one today in Sears for 34.99 and later on at Ace Hardware for 28.99 here in the Raleigh, NC area. I say MAY because these stores are not always consistent on what they carry from store to store. Ace had another ROV Sportsman that I have never seen that was rated at 45 lumens with a 1 watt LED. It had a larger head than the ones sold at Walmart and had some sort of optic. I did not buy it but it was $18.99.

Mike


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



KingGlamis said:


> Great, just great. Now you guys are trying to entice me to buy a C-cell light, when I was hoping to keep my collection of lights C-free. What next, a light that takes 9 volts?



Since you asked... http://www.9voltlight.com/inc/sdetail/61


----------



## Ty_Bower (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> ...we both could see dust particles in the beam all across the room. Patted his bed to show what smoke might look like and was rewarded with more sparkly dust particles...



You should vacuum more often.


----------



## Radiophile (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

I feel late to the game because I just picked up one of these courtesy of eBay. Thanks to an auction that ended at an odd time and a coupon from Paypal to pay for the shipping, I got it for less than $16 shipped. I made up my mind when I first saw threads about this light that I wouldn't buy one unless I could get it for a good deal because I already had an LTF that I really like.

I like it a lot. As many have said the construction is solid and the machining is pretty good, but not quite as good as the better lights out there. Even the 2AA ROV Sportsmans Extreme models are much better in quality - I have both the 1 and 3 watt models, and the 3 watt is the new one with the textured reflector. They're both great which is why I bought this light.

This baby really is bright and throws better than my LTF. It also has a much tighter hot spot and throw. Good stuff and worth the wait to find a good deal. It's easily worth the retail price, and I can't imagine anyone buying an LED Maglite over this unless they absolutely had to have adjustable focus. It's now replaced the 3D incandescent Maglite in my car which is now a candidate for LED modification.

Now if ROV could just get them distributed to stores in my area. I don't get why they wouldn't have these on the shelves of every Walmart across the country by now. If they did, I think Maglite would rethink their LED design and give us something useful instead of what they offer now.


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Any idea where I can find it locally so I don't have to spend money on shipping?

I'm in NC

Thanks

George


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



guiri said:


> Any idea where I can find it locally so I don't have to spend money on shipping?
> 
> I'm in NC
> 
> ...


 
Try Batteries Plus, Ace Hardware, and Sears. I have seen them in all three stores. Just saw them at Sears and Ace this past weekend so they just started carrying them. The Sears was in Triangle Town Mall and Ace Hardware was off of Durant Road if you happen to live in Raleigh. It is shame large retailers did not carry this light when it was first made. They would have sold much more than I am sure they did. I think that ship has already sailed at this point.

Mike

Mike


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Mike.

It's non the Sears and ACE site so that means none in the stores, right?

Usually what's in the store is on the site but not the other way around if I'm correct.

George


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



guiri said:


> Mike.
> 
> It's non the Sears and ACE site so that means none in the stores, right?
> 
> ...


 
I physically saw and handled them at both Ace HW and Sears so I know those stores here in Raleigh had them as of last week. I bought mine at Batteries Plus several months back. Sears had them for $34.99 and Ace for $28.99. I never checked their webpage, but it not surprising that they are not listed. Some companies do not do a good job of keeping their web pages up to date. Target sells River Rock lights but I never see them on their web page. 

Mike


----------



## guiri (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

As a webdesigner, it never fails to amaze me how they IGNORE their sites 

Well, I'll get it mail order then.

Thanks

George


----------



## grrickar (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



IdahoDoug said:


> First a little clarification on this light. In previous threads several have mistaken the ROV Sportsman Extreme 3 watt AA for this light. To clarify, this is NOT the 3 watt Cree AA that's recently come on the market and is available nationally. It's a larger C body and the packaging says "4 watt" where the other one says "3 watt". This one is also a ROV Sportsman Extreme which lead to the confusion.
> 
> I got a pair of these today after impatiently waiting for WalMart to get them in national distribution which still hasn't happened. My brother sent them from Michigan where Meijers stores have them.
> 
> ...


 
How does this compare with the Task Force 2C cell light Lowes carries that also pumps out 150 lumens? I think those go for around $30, so a bit more. I'm just interested in terms of runtime and the rate the brightness drops off.


----------



## grrickar (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Nevermind, I found it! https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177915


----------



## jhijls (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

bought mine at Menards,Awesome flashlight!


----------



## dfischer (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Has anybody using one of these looked at changing from the stock reflector to a 3rd party optic? the ability to select tighter or wider beam patterns would sure be nice, and I never felt adjustable focus worked all that well...

By the way, I'm seeing this light all over the place these days, so I assume the draught is over. Batteries Plus, as I heard mentioned says they can get them in as much volume as I'd want, and I've seen them in local electrical supply houses too.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

in case anyone is interested in this light still, I have had one (also purchased at a meijers in michigan) for the last 2 hunting seasons. Mine is a 3C with the CREE 7090 (I believe thats the R2 but i didn't know it has been out that long) I have NEVER replaced the batteries in it (still meijer brand generics) and I love this light, it outshined my surefire (till I found this forum and my P60 upgrades) but for the price and ridiculous runtime and brightness I really think this was a steal. Our power recently went out and i unscrewed the head and placed the body in it and lit up our house for 4 hours like we had a generator in the backyard. I turned it off due to power coming back on, not because of battery problems. Its large and bulky, but I have never had to put a dime in it, and I'll bet the 150 lumens is pretty close to accurate. Rayovac did this one right somehow. Hopefully this thread will revive a bit since I just found the forums and I am kind of upset that i missed all the fun.


----------



## sims2k (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Bought two of these from meijers almost two summers ago...I keep one in the car and one at home...both still works great....through rain, mud and snow...so I am just wondering how long will these lowly light keeps going ...


----------



## CaNo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

You guys are evil.... I bought into the whole Husky 2D craze only to return it for a maglite. I hope history does not repeat itself with this light... I might have to buy this light.... :shakehead I hope its not a disappointment.

Has anyone compared this light to the Husky 2D? Or can they perhaps?


----------



## guiri (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



CaNo said:


> You guys are evil....



Man, you know they're doing this just to screw with you... :devil:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



guiri said:


> Man, you know they're doing this just to screw with you... :devil:



Sadly I believe you... 
This place sucked me in like a flush in the :toilet:... and the only thing going down is my money! AHHHH!!!!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Over the weekend I found this light in my parts box in the basement minus the emitter and batteries.
I remembered how well it seemed to throw and how tight the hot spot was.

Anyway I disassembled it and used the optic in an Aleph III head using a Cree R2. 
Running about 1.2A to the emitter and this sucker really smokes my Surefire E2DL hands down!
The throw is just Awesome.

I didn't like the large light, but I do like the throw from that optic!!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2009)

This thread is nearly 2 years old. Its title may have been appropriate at the time, but the claim that it "changes everything" is no longer applicable, so I'm amending it.


----------



## CaNo (Jun 25, 2009)

DM51 said:


> This thread is nearly 2 years old. Its title may have been appropriate at the time, but the claim that it "changes everything" is no longer applicable, so I'm amending it.



HAHAHA! Wow... alot can definitely happen in 2 years! In your opinion DM51, how does this light stand up to the Maglite R2's or even the Husky 2D?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 25, 2009)

I haven't tested those myself. 

My post was really just pointing out that while the light may have been innovative 2 years ago, other things have now caught up and overtaken it, so the original title needed changing.


----------



## guiri (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



CaNo said:


> Sadly I believe you...
> This place sucked me in like a flush in the :toilet:... and the only thing going down is my money! AHHHH!!!!



It's a conspiracy I tell you. It's even in the DaVinci code...they need to start flogging themselves and repent...devils, all of them! :devil:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



guiri said:


> It's a conspiracy I tell you. It's even in the DaVinci code...they need to start flogging themselves and repent...devils, all of them! :devil:



Speaking of the Da Vinci Code, if you have read the book "Angels and Demons" There was this group called the "Illuminati" who in Wikipedia means:

:candle: *Illuminati* (plural of Latin _illuminatus_, "enlightened")

I could have sworn I too was labeled "Enlightened" after my first 50 posts... conspiracy? I think not!


----------



## guiri (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

No, no, this is all a big setup and I know it.

At least when doomsday comes, we're set on flashlights. THIS is the reason I'm pushing for super low output with super long runtimes...you see, I knew the plan all along..


----------



## CaNo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



guiri said:


> No, no, this is all a big setup and I know it.
> 
> At least when doomsday comes, we're set on flashlights. THIS is the reason I'm pushing for super low output with super long runtimes...you see, I knew the plan all along..



Don't forget your helmet! :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

Shoot, I forgot it on the short bus


----------



## CaNo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*



guiri said:


> Shoot, I forgot it on the short bus


I guess someone's screwed... :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: $25 Ray-O-Vac 4 watt 150 lumen Cree changes everything.*

It's all going downhill...


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jul 10, 2009)

wow i didn't realize it was that outdated. all things considered it kept pace with my surefire G2L look identical as far as brightness goes. Although, since I found this place my several newly ordered drop-ins and batteries will probably make it obsolete. Though, i just tested it against my SF with brand new cr123 primaries and used the same 2.5 year old "C" batteries (meijer brand) that have never left it. Brightness was still good. its a lot larger and definitely not a pocket light. But i stand by it changing everything. Its one of the first single bulb High Output LED lights there were. Before it they mostly just added 30+ 5mm LEDs to one lens to boost output. ***glares at moderator while living in the past***


----------



## DM51 (Jul 10, 2009)

SFG2Lman said:


> wow i didn't realize it was that outdated... But i stand by it changing everything. Its one of the first single bulb High Output LED lights there were. ***glares at moderator while living in the past***


LOL, fair point!


----------



## oamericree (Aug 21, 2009)

Just purchased mine. $16.99 at Meijers (Midwest only?).
I already had the Taskforce 3 watt 2 cell Cree, but I figure what the heck .


P.S. 
Yup, The Taskforce is just a tad bit brighter.


----------

